# DA-ish set up



## timbuck (Nov 22, 2016)

The DA set up is to have 4 practices per week, a 10 month season and less total games (i.e.- no or minimal tournaments with 3+ games in a weekend). 
If your kid didn't make a DA team, would you put him/her on a team that followed these same guidelines?

A:  assume the fees are the same as they are today with your current schedule 
B. Assume with 2x practice and a 10 month season that the fees are double.


----------



## madcow (Nov 22, 2016)

timbuck said:


> The DA set up is to have 4 practices per week, a 10 month season and less total games (i.e.- no or minimal tournaments with 3+ games in a weekend).
> If your kid didn't make a DA team, would you put him/her on a team that followed these same guidelines?
> 
> A:  assume the fees are the same as they are today with your current schedule
> B. Assume with 2x practice and a 10 month season that the fees are double.


That's a tough one. The DA is set up for kids who can/ want to play at the next level.
In my opinion, most kids would be more than happy with rec soccer (two practices/ week, one local game/ week). Their parents... different story.
If my kid didn't make a DA team, I would find out what she wanted. If she was happy on her last team, we'd stay. If she really wanted to move up, then we probably would try to find a team as competitive with a similar set up.

FWIW, my daughter's team moved to a 4 day/ week training schedule. The girls hated it. With the pressures of HS and social lives, this was too much. We moved back to a 3 day a week schedule.


----------



## younothat (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes for A no for B 

6 hrs a week;  Three days a week at 2hrs each is good enough, the  optional 4th day in DA is normally for something else; conditioning or strength.

Would prefer an open system with promotion and regulation and a way for teams to get into the league based on performance rather than politics.

High school and tournament play is open and not closed like current DA.


----------



## Chicharito (Nov 22, 2016)

Do not make it more complicated than it needs to be yes on A no on B.


----------



## TangoCity (Nov 22, 2016)

What exactly you are asking is confusing.


----------



## younothat (Nov 22, 2016)

This is the DA program for reference:

http://www.ussoccerda.com/overview-program-benefits

Most are benefits, don't know if I agree with some of them, seen all of them in being adhered to , or all in this graphic but at least they have some plans:


----------



## timbuck (Nov 22, 2016)

TangoCity said:


> What exactly you are asking is confusing.


Would you put your kid on a team that had a 10 month season, practiced 4x a week and did less tournaments.  Even if that team was not part of the "Development Academy".

And if they cost went up by 2x, would you still do it?


----------



## TangoCity (Nov 22, 2016)

timbuck said:


> Would you put your kid on a team that had a 10 month season, practiced 4x a week and did less tournaments.  Even if that team was not part of the "Development Academy".
> 
> And if they cost went up by 2x, would you still do it?


No, never.  School is number one priority.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 22, 2016)

Depends on what the league's level of play is...If it is a high level league that forces the teams to develop by playing faster and better, then yes. If they are going to dominate the competition and stagnate, no.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 22, 2016)

madcow said:


> That's a tough one. The DA is set up for kids who can/ want to play at the next level.
> In my opinion, most kids would be more than happy with rec soccer (two practices/ week, one local game/ week). Their parents... different story.
> If my kid didn't make a DA team, I would find out what she wanted. If she was happy on her last team, we'd stay. If she really wanted to move up, then we probably would try to find a team as competitive with a similar set up.
> 
> FWIW, my daughter's team moved to a 4 day/ week training schedule. The girls hated it. With the pressures of HS and social lives, this was too much. We moved back to a 3 day a week schedule.


Watch come springtime MC.  It's going to be hard to get all your players to one game.


----------



## RocketFile (Nov 22, 2016)

I wouldn't have my kid train 4 times a week DA or not.

I can't really relate to any parent putting all of their eggs in the soccer basket and that is what the DA type schedule amounts to. 

So after school on 4 out of 5 nights my kid is going to spend 4 hours playing soccer (when you add up getting ready, driving, warming up, driving home, showering, etc.)???

10 months a year???

How is there any time left for reading? studying? talking?

Madness.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 22, 2016)

RocketFile said:


> I wouldn't have my kid train 4 times a week DA or not.
> 
> I can't really relate to any parent putting all of their eggs in the soccer basket and that is what the DA type schedule amounts to.
> 
> ...


I agree.  They don't even train 4 days a week in college during the season.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 22, 2016)

Here's part 2 of my question -
If clubs start putting out teams (non-DA) that practice more and play less, can they find a new revenue stream?
If you are paying $2,500 for 3 hours of practice a week and 65 games year (3 month league, friendlies and tournaments)today,  can they charge $3,500 for 6 hours of practice and 40 games a year (10 month league and playoffs).


----------



## mirage (Nov 22, 2016)

You're assuming price elasticity to hold the same demands at the increased cost.

The truth is many teams train already 3 days/wk, some 4 days/wk, and they already are on a essentially a year-long schedule in olders. 

Say you start in July, just after the 4th and play through summer tournaments and right into fall season through TG tournament.  The HS soccer break comes in, but so does HS season that takes players into March. Do LV or Nomads tournament (or finishing CRL) in March and right into National/State Cup games that goes into May.  Finish the season doing Memorial Day tournament.  Take June off, if you didn't advance into regionals.

So there you go.  There's already 11 months season using Fall+HS+Nationals with tournaments sprinkled in.  All this at the current price....


----------



## madcow (Nov 23, 2016)

mirage said:


> You're assuming price elasticity to hold the same demands at the increased cost.
> 
> The truth is many teams train already 3 days/wk, some 4 days/wk, and they already are on a essentially a year-long schedule in olders.
> 
> ...


You just described ECNL. Season starts in September. The first half of the season goes until Thanksgiving. ECNL event in December, high school break, then the second half of the season starts  at the end of March and goes until the end of May. Playoffs in June, finals in July. Surf Cup in July/ August and you have 3 weeks off before the next season starts.


----------



## madcow (Nov 23, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Watch come springtime MC.  It's going to be hard to get all your players to one game.


Yeah, I saw that last year. I was against the large roster at first, but now I can appreciate it 
We played a game earlier this year where we were missing 12 girls.

The first thing the girls looked at when the schedule came out was when and where are the games in May. We should have a morning game at home on Prom for most of the team. That was all any of them cared about.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 23, 2016)

RocketFile said:


> I wouldn't have my kid train 4 times a week DA or not.
> 
> I can't really relate to any parent putting all of their eggs in the soccer basket and that is what the DA type schedule amounts to.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. DA is only for kids that breath, eat and live soccer - it's not for everyone.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 23, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> You are absolutely right. DA is only for kids that breath, eat and live soccer - it's not for everyone.


A lot of the best players don't focus solely on soccer.  I'm of the belief that school comes first and everything else is bonus.  At the end of the day talent gets your player recruited but grades get them into the school and the ability to balance both leads to success in college when the folks are no longer present.  I guess it really depends upon what your player's goals are and what you as a parent are guiding them towards.  If college is part of those goals you will probably be surprised to know that they don't practice 4 days a week in college during the season.  Unless the goal is to be a pro soccer player with the massive $40k a year salary then I would think that academics would fit in their somewhere.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 23, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> A lot of the best players don't focus solely on soccer.  I'm of the belief that school comes first and everything else is bonus.  At the end of the day talent gets your player recruited but grades get them into the school and the ability to balance both leads to success in college when the folks are no longer present.  I guess it really depends upon what your player's goals are and what you as a parent are guiding them towards.  If college is part of those goals you will probably be surprised to know that they don't practice 4 days a week in college during the season.  Unless the goal is to be a pro soccer player with the massive $40k a year salary then I would think that academics would fit in their somewhere.


Actually, Division 1 schools practice 5-7 days a week during the season and 3-4 days in off season.  At least that is what my son is doing now in a D1 school


----------



## Sped (Nov 23, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Actually, Division 1 schools practice 5-7 days a week during the season and 3-4 days in off season.  At least that is what my son is doing now in a D1 school


And soccer's an easy sport relative to running and swimming.  2x a day, 6 days a week, 48 weeks a year.  And swimmers tend to be the best-performing athletes in the classroom, so it can easily be done.


----------



## younothat (Nov 23, 2016)

Sped said:


> And soccer's an easy sport relative to running and swimming.  2x a day, 6 days a week, 48 weeks a year.  And swimmers tend to be the best-performing athletes in the classroom, so it can easily be done.


Can be done, but I'm not sure on the easy part.   There are other examples, like Hockey which involves  a crazy amount of time, $,  and far away travel for the top teams. 

DA or ECNL is very demanding time-wise and  you have to be very disciplined to be involved in those programs while being a honor student , in other student clubs, activities, or sports but can be done.

Transportation and be a real challenge if you're traveling outside your local area to participate  daily.  

Not for everyone for sure but there is room for other stuff,  both my players are  involved  in the school clubs or other sports.    The HS break for ECNL actually involves more frequent training  for our player than the 3x a week they train for 6 hours for that team.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 23, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Actually, Division 1 schools practice 5-7 days a week during the season and 3-4 days in off season.  At least that is what my son is doing now in a D1 school


That's interesting because my daughter practices 3 days a week during the season and she is at a pretty high level D1 school.   And her men's team which is a top D1 team has a similar schedule. I would think that practicing 5-7 days a week would be tough due to having to play 2 games a week and often times leaving a day or two early depending upon the travel distances involved.  The day after a game there is no practice just film in between games and a rest day after the second one.  Not sure what school that you are referring to but I would think that they play games and have a similar schedule too.

Does your son travel with the team because perhaps that might be why he practices so much.  The players that don't travel might practice.

Also, there are NCAA rules regarding offseason practice.  At my daughter's school they do winter lifting and conditioning and some captain lead activities.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 23, 2016)

Sped said:


> And swimmers tend to be the best-performing athletes in the classroom, so it can easily be done.


If you say so.  My players soccer team has a pretty high GPA.  She has straight A's this term.  I would imagine this has more to do with the person.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 23, 2016)

younothat said:


> Can be done, but I'm not sure on the easy part.   There are other examples, like Hockey which involves  a crazy amount of time, $,  and far away travel for the top teams.
> 
> DA or ECNL is very demanding time-wise and  you have to be very disciplined to be involved in those programs while being a honor student , in other student clubs, activities, or sports but can be done.
> 
> ...


They overtrain in high school in my opinion.


----------



## GKDad65 (Nov 23, 2016)

In southern California DA isn't worth it.  There is no evidence that the DA system is producing anything, it's just another league, just another jug of Kool-Aid.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 23, 2016)

GKDad65 said:


> In southern California DA isn't worth it.  There is no evidence that the DA system is producing anything, it's just another league, just another jug of Kool-Aid.


Just another league? Here is some information for ignorant ones....

*National Team:*

The U.S. Soccer Development Academy reached two milestones last week in the U.S. Men’s National Team matchup against archrival Mexico on April 15 in San Antonio, Texas. For the very first time since the Development Academy was established back in 2007, four of its alumni (Joe Corona (Nomads SC), Jordan Morris (Seattle Sounder Academy), DeAndre Yedlin (Crossfire Premier and Seattle Sounders Academy), and Gyasi Zardes (LA Galaxy Academy) were all part of the starting lineup for the senior team. Later, Juan Agudelo (New York Red Bulls Academy) entered the match in the 65th minute coming on for Stanford University sophomore Morris. 

In addition, this was also the first time two Development Academy alumni scored in the same game at the senior level. Morris and Agudelo were the heroes of the infamous Dos a Cero score line that gave the United States another victory over its CONCACAF foe.  They both tallied for the USA in the second half to make it the eighth time since the year 2000 that the U.S. defeated Mexico by the 2-0 margin. USA-Mexico Highlights.

Both the U-20 and U-23 Men’s National Teams camp rosters were announced recently, with 14 Academy alumni named to U-23 MNT roster, and 16 alumni comprising to U-20 MNT roster.

*MLS:*

Furthermore, Internationals product Darlington Nagbe earned spot in MLS Team of the Week after helping the Portland Timbers to an important victory over New York City FC. Despite not scoring, he played a big role in the eventual game-winning goal for the Timbers and was a strong presence throughout the match.

Lonestar SC alum Khiry Shelton was credited with his first MLS assist in New York City FC’s 1-1 draw against Philadelphia on Thursday.

U-20 U.S. MNT defender and New York Red Bull Academy product Matt Miazga earned his 4th consecutive MLS start for the Red Bulls senior team in its 2-0 victory over San Jose Earthquakes. This was the second time the Red Bulls defense has shutout an opponent with Miazga playing the full 90 minutes. Miazga is currently in Austria with the U-20’s and was part of Tab Ramos’ starting lineup for the team’s friendly against Qatar on April 21. Also of note, Sean Davis earned his MLS debut in the 86th minute of that match.

FC Dallas Academy product Moises Hernandez was an important asset during the 3-2 victory over Toronto FC providing the assist to Fabian Castillo’s first goal of the evening, which came 29 seconds into the game.

Andromeda FC alum Dillon Powers assisted on Colorado Rapids’ only goal of the match against Seattle Sounders. Powers now has one goal and two assists in the past two matches for the Rapids.

New England Revolution Academy product Diego Fagundez provided Teal Bunbury with the assist that resulted in the game-winning goal for the Revolution against the Philadelphia Union in the 76th minute for a 2-1 final score line in favor of the Revs. The clutch assist was Fagundez’s first of the 2015 MLS campaign.

*Abroad:*

PA Classics alum Christian Pulisic scored two goals and recorded an assist for Borussia Dortmund’s U-17’s this past weekend. This marked his 4th goal in two games for the German side (SEE GOALS).

IMG Academy alum and recent U.S. MNT call-up Aron Johannsson assisted in AZ Alkmaar’s 3-1 win over ADO Den Haag on Saturday.

Nomads SC alum and recent U.S. MNT call-up Joe Corona assisted in Club Tijuana’s lone goal during the team’s 1-1 draw against Chivas de Guadalajara.


----------

